# I need Cichlid help



## fly4navy117 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm very new to having a tank and I noticed that one of my Cichlids looks like he's had the some of the color drained out of him. He eats well and swims pretty actively but it just looked out of place to me. Is this normal?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

As i posted in the welcome area those are things you can do as you get more into this hobby, but right now you are concerned about a fish. If you could please post some more info about the tank the size, the water perams what yor feeding them how much what type of fish you have, the names this site is working on a profile section but it noe here now so you will have to go else were to get that info unless you could post pictures. Right noe I would do a 20% water change on the tank, they never hurt unless you take out to much water, Use your water conditioners as you when you do your weekly 20% water change.


----------



## fly4navy117 (Jul 4, 2008)

I took your advice and I posted the results down in the new members forum.


----------



## MondoAquatics (Oct 11, 2008)

Cichlids can change colors minute by minute. Washed out colors can be caused by many things: water conditions, the food you're feeding, mood, health, and even the color of your substrate (darker colors tend to bring out more color - whites will cause fish to appear washed out).

Jeff
MondoAquatics.com


----------



## AquaticMadness (Oct 12, 2008)

Stress is another thing that can cause color change. In my opinion you don't want to do water changes too often unless it is a juvinile fish. Adults tend to do better in tanks that have "old water" in my experience with Africans.

Jeff
AquaticMadness.com


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

changes in color could also mean a juvenile turning into an adult.......


----------



## fishaid (Jan 2, 2009)

try finding a new light .the lighting that you have may not have the vitamins and minerals that youre fish may need
it also may be some thing that youre fish is missing in it's diet
hope this helps 
This is just me saying


----------

